# Lets hear from the Hoyt guys!!



## Arrow3 (May 31, 2009)

This thread is for hoyt guys only! Let's hear and see your set up...

Mine is a 09 Alphamax 32 Bone collector...Impact archery cross air sight...Fuse stabilizer..QAd drop away..Gonna shoot Easton Epic 400's out of it when I finish setting it up...

Pics to come after im done with it...


----------



## cpowel10 (May 31, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'll be a Hoyt guy either tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Browtine (May 31, 2009)

Well, I'm a Hoyt guy now... but all I have so far is this hat to show for it. Hopefully within a couple weeks I'll be postin' up pics of the Blackout AM35 I have  on order.


----------



## Rip Steele (May 31, 2009)

*Yep*

I got a couple myself


----------



## labs4life (May 31, 2009)

*Blackout AM 35*

This is the first Hoyt I have owned.  Always picked them up and could not get past the weight.  This one, however, is a shooter.  Probably the best shooter I have ever owned!!!
Looking forward to laying a couple critters down with this one.
HHA sight
B-Stinger 12"  11oz
QAD HD LD rest 
PSE X Weave 300


----------



## drippin' rock (May 31, 2009)

Been meanin' to take a couple of pics of mine.  I'll see if I can get to it this evening.


----------



## DaddyPaul (May 31, 2009)

Here's my AlphaMax 35.  If the Good Lord lets me hang around for a few more months I guarantee y'all some deer are gonna die as a result of me owning this thing.


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 31, 2009)

Here is my set up.

Here are the specs:
Alphamax 32 Bone Collector Edition with the #2 Cam, 28" draw shooting 296 fps pulling 67 lbs

Carbon Express Maximas 350's which weigh in at 352 grains

Slick Trick Magnums 100 Grain 

Stabilizer-Fuse Carbon Connexion 8" in APG

Extreme Bone Collector sight in APG .019 (Doesn't really match the bow that well but it said APG on the package) 

Rest- QAD Ultra Rest HD

Quiver will be the Fuse Ventera Shorty (Coming to me in Sept)


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 31, 2009)

Y'all don't laugh now !!!!!! The old Razortec is still putting them down !!!!!  Reylamb is making me a new string for this baby and we're gonna knock a few more down come fall. I'd like to have a new bow but I'm getting a new turkey gun instead.


----------



## WSB (May 31, 2009)

Here's mine... Hoyt Vectrix.
Tru glow 3 pin sight
QAD drop away rest
Radial X Weave 300 arrows

been thinking about getting a Alpha Max but I think I'll stick with the Vectrix for another year.


----------



## Larry Rooks (May 31, 2009)

Hunting bow, AlphaMax 32 (camo) 28/60, Drop Zone rest,
VBG Pro Slide sight, Hoyt stabalizer.  Then I have a Bone
Collector AlphaMax 35 28/60 set up for 3D right now but
will be reset for thumpin critters in August.  Back up bow
for these two is a Katera, 28/60 set pretty much the same way


----------



## Hunter922 (May 31, 2009)

Hoyt Vectrix -69 lbs... I love it..
-Octane Hostage Pro rest
-Tru-Glo 3 pin
-Gold Tips XT 5575's 2" Blazers
- G5-Montec's , and  Peep...
-Alpha Shox 8 oz. Triflex stabalizer..
- Scott Sabertooth


----------



## cpowel10 (May 31, 2009)

Well I'm a hoyt guy now.

I went over to Solo in Albany today to shoot a few bows.....they had a brand new left handed Vectrix sitting there that was a left over bow.  For $399 it went home with me!

It was a deal I couldn't refuse.  I'll have pics up later, I'm shooting it in the yard now.


----------



## WSB (May 31, 2009)

Congrats ! I'm sure you will like it.


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 31, 2009)

cpowel10 said:


> Well I'm a hoyt guy now.
> 
> I went over to Solo in Albany today to shoot a few bows.....they had a brand new left handed Vectrix sitting there that was a left over bow.  For $399 it went home with me!
> 
> It was a deal I couldn't refuse.  I'll have pics up later, I'm shooting it in the yard now.



Did you deal with Robbie?  I got my Alphamax from him at the Perry Turkeyrama this past year.  My dad actually got one a few weeks ago.  We took a trip down there and got it.  He has a nice shop!


----------



## jaymax (May 31, 2009)

*My 09" Alpha "DAWG"*

After breaking in my new AM with 2 longbeards this turkey season, i converted mine into a GO DAWGS bow! 
 Set it up with Red & Black fuse string, red bow turbow, New Axcel Armor HD sight, Pro QAD rest, fuse quiver,  fuse Carbon x stabalizer and custom wrist sling in red and black....set on 85 lbs shootin around the 340 range


----------



## cpowel10 (May 31, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> Did you deal with Robbie?  I got my Alphamax from him at the Perry Turkeyrama this past year.  My dad actually got one a few weeks ago.  We took a trip down there and got it.  He has a nice shop!



Sure did.  I like the shop a lot.  I also like their shop down in Valdosta.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 31, 2009)

cpowel10 said:


> Well I'm a hoyt guy now.
> 
> I went over to Solo in Albany today to shoot a few bows.....they had a brand new left handed Vectrix sitting there that was a left over bow.  For $399 it went home with me!
> 
> It was a deal I couldn't refuse.  I'll have pics up later, I'm shooting it in the yard now.



Good deal!!  Post up some pics when you can...


----------



## Hunter922 (May 31, 2009)

cpowel10 said:


> Well I'm a hoyt guy now.
> 
> I went over to Solo in Albany today to shoot a few bows.....they had a brand new left handed Vectrix sitting there that was a left over bow.  For $399 it went home with me!
> 
> It was a deal I couldn't refuse.  I'll have pics up later, I'm shooting it in the yard now.



Your going to love it, they are sweet shooting bows...


----------



## cpowel10 (May 31, 2009)

Here's some pics of what it looks like.  This is a temporary setup because all my other stuff is on another bow at my apartment for school in Valdosta.  I tossed on an old worn out WB and an old tru glo and was still shooting good groups with it today.

I'll go get my Toxonics later this week, and I'm ordering a limbdriver for it in a few days too.


----------



## Katera73 (Jun 2, 2009)

Only pic I had, Hoyt Katera  27.5 , 304fps . I'm afraid if I shot a Alphamax I'll  want one and this bow is hardly a year old so it will have to do for a while.


----------



## gottabowhunt (Jun 3, 2009)

AM35  #66, 30"draw, blacked out with 180 grip Sword 3rd Axis Qad HD rest, Fuse stabilizer, custom strings and stopper, best bow Ive shot, this things a tac driver!


----------



## Hunter922 (Jun 3, 2009)

trentb said:


> yep them hoyts are some doe killin machines. when yall grow up getcha a matthews.



When We grow up and get old we will.....


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 3, 2009)

gottabowhunt said:


> AM35  #66, 30"draw, blacked out with 180 grip Sword 3rd Axis Qad HD rest, Fuse stabilizer, custom strings and stopper, best bow Ive shot, this things a tac driver!



Dude that is just a sick looking rig!  I really wish now I had gone for the Blackout model but I have no desire to wait another 6 weeks for it to come in.

I think I have hooded 6 arrows with mine in the 5 or 6 weeks I've had it.  3 of them have been from 50 yards.  The thing just flat out shoots!


----------



## WSB (Jun 3, 2009)

These blacked out bows are making me rethink not trading up this season, nice bows fellers.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jun 3, 2009)

Those blacked out rigs are SWEET. My brother has almost the same set up as Jaymax ( That Axcel sight is sweet He loves his) . We have shot together a few times in the last week or so and I find myself watching his equipment more than practicing myself.


----------



## Browtine (Jun 3, 2009)

Ya'll are makin' me get really impatient waitin' for my all black AM35!!!  All my accessories from the Monster are just sittin' here waitin'... 

Here's the Blackout 32 I borrowed when I was trying to decide whether to go 32 or 35... Can't have too many blackout AM pics!


----------



## labs4life (Jun 3, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> Dude that is just a sick looking rig!  I really wish now I had gone for the Blackout model but I have no desire to wait another 6 weeks for it to come in.
> 
> I think I have hooded 6 arrows with mine in the 5 or 6 weeks I've had it.  3 of them have been from 50 yards.  The thing just flat out shoots!



I ordered my "ninja" from Timberghost in Cumming and they had it in there store in 11 days from the date the order was placed.  It came in much sooner than I expected.  Not a bad turnaround time at all.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jun 5, 2009)

cpowel10 said:


> Here's some pics of what it looks like. This is a temporary setup because all my other stuff is on another bow at my apartment for school in Valdosta. I tossed on an old worn out WB and an old tru glo and was still shooting good groups with it today.
> 
> I'll go get my Toxonics later this week, and I'm ordering a limbdriver for it in a few days too.


 Nice bow Clint I will have to put my Ultra Tec on here that I bought not to long ago. Its a 05 model Hoyt but shoots great. Maybe next year mama will let me upgrade.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jun 5, 2009)

toolmkr20 said:


> Nice bow Clint I will have to put my Ultra Tec on here that I bought not to long ago. Its a 05 model Hoyt but shoots great. Maybe next year mama will let me upgrade.



Thanks man.  Get some pics up when you can!

I finally got back down to the apartment in Valdosta to get my toxonics and my trophy taker.  I swung by Solo in Valdosta this morning and got them to tune my TT and install leeches.  I zeroed my 20 pin today and I'll do the rest of them when I get back home and have some distance to shoot.

Here's a pic of what it looks like now, hopefully I'll have a limbdriver soon.


----------



## cape buffalo (Jun 9, 2009)

Here's my new all backout am35 at 80lbs...


----------



## gottabowhunt (Jun 9, 2009)

Here ya go DP....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 9, 2009)

sweet bows boys!!!

he is just a few lil pics of my vectrix...my kinda pics


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 9, 2009)

gottabowhunt said:


> Here ya go DP....



Welcome to my Ignore List.....................................buddy!


----------



## string music (Jun 9, 2009)

Here is my am 32 black with camo limbs and some reylamb customs!


----------



## reylamb (Jun 10, 2009)

Man, just look at all them ugly factory strings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  just kidding.  I don't have any pics of mine to post, but I do have a Hoyt or 2 in the collection....


----------



## bowtie (Jun 11, 2009)

blacked out 32...


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 11, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> sweet bows boys!!!
> 
> he is just a few lil pics of my vectrix...my kinda pics



Oh I see , you wanna run it like that huh? 


























And the finished product!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 11, 2009)

yep thats the way I roll


----------



## gamuddawg151 (Jun 11, 2009)

*am 35*

am 35 camo, easton fmj,qad drop away rest,tru glow sites


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't make me break out all my doe pics...


----------



## 00Beau (Jun 12, 2009)

Vectrix! Love It!


----------



## aujack (Jun 12, 2009)

Avenger 32' Realtree AP Green 60 lbs. Love it! I'll post some pics later, anyone else shooting an avenger?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 13, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Don't make me break out all my doe pics...




dead does make for great starter pics B


----------



## lung buster (Jun 13, 2009)

Heres my alphamax 32 got it last week and just finished it up.

alphamax 32 70# 29.5 draw
vital gear kaz zaway drop away rest
fuse 5 pin 0.29 micro adjust sight
fuse axium 4" stabilizer
fuse satori  6 arrow quiver
easton st axis 400 arrows


----------



## DAWGGONEGOOD (Jun 13, 2009)

OOOOHHHHH man these are awesome bows. Got the 09AM Bone Collector HHA adjustable site, Fuse 6 arrow quiver, and best of all as seen in my avatar TBONE and MICHAEL WADDELL sigs on it man that made it even more awesome................


----------



## Browtine (Jun 13, 2009)

I sure hope I can add pics to this thread by mid week next week... Was hoping it would come in yesterday, but it didn't. Man, I can't wait!


----------



## aujack (Jun 13, 2009)

DAWGGONEGOOD said:


> OOOOHHHHH man these are awesome bows. Got the 09AM Bone Collector HHA adjustable site, Fuse 6 arrow quiver, and best of all as seen in my avatar TBONE and MICHAEL WADDELL sigs on it man that made it even more awesome................



ha my dad works for realtree travis and michael are awesome, tbone has worked on mine and my dads bows numerous times, he is a bow genious!


----------



## Browtine (Jun 13, 2009)

aujack said:


> ha my dad works for realtree travis and michael are awesome, tbone has worked on mine and my dads bows numerous times, he is a bow genious!



I still don't understand why folks idolize folks like T-Bone. I'm not knocking his bow tuning skills, but come on... To quote a good friend of mine who happens to be a "bow tuning genius", "It ain't rocket science...". 

I certainly am not a bow tuning genius, but what I have learned about it is stuff anyone with a press can do after they're shown how a time or two... Most of it is universal from bow to bow even... It's either in spec, or it ain't, which is as simple as making a few measurements and twisting strings/cables... It's either in timing or not... and then either center shot and nock height is right, or not... Some bows are adjusted different according to their design, but the adjustments are the same... 

With that said, I love their shows and would love to hunt with them. They seem like they'd be LOADS of fun to hang out and hunt with... but gods they ain't. 

Personally, I'd be some more kind of torqued off if a guy wrote his name on my bow, regardless of who he is... unless I could sell it to you guys for a mint, buy a replacement, and keep the cash difference.


----------



## Browtine (Jun 15, 2009)

Got 'er! Here's a few pics... I love the Blackout model. Can't wait to get her set up and tuned! 

28.5/60 with #2 cams... I'm thinkin' about a set of Easton FMJ's for it... or maybe A/C/C Pro Hunters. Haven't decided yet.

Anyway, it feels and balances great with these accessories. Much better feel and balance than the Monster. I think I've finally found the bow I can be happy with for a while. 

So excited I forgot the pics.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 15, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> dead does make for great starter pics B



I'll hold back on the doe pics for now...Not sure this thread could handle that many pics....


----------



## Browtine (Jun 15, 2009)

I am so lookin' forward to layin' the AM on the side of a big ol' meat doe and postin' a pic!


----------



## bacon6 (Jun 16, 2009)

just picked up a used  Katera and love it, anyone got any info to share on it, right now it is shooting great, smooth and quiet


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 16, 2009)

bacon6 said:


> right now it is shooting great, smooth and quiet



you just gave yourself all the info you need...

keep on shooting brother


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 16, 2009)

aujack said:


> tbone has worked on mine and my dads bows numerous times, he is a bow genious!




yes he is...and a great fella to boot


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 16, 2009)

aujack said:


> ha my dad works for realtree travis and michael are awesome, tbone has worked on mine and my dads bows numerous times, he is a bow genious!



Who is your dad?


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Jun 19, 2009)

I am brand new to the Hoyt family.  Bought this Vectrix from a fellow GON member and sure glad it's in my bow case now...shot my first robin hood at 30yds while shooting groups so I could adjust my sight (it was my 7th arrow off the string).  No shooting groups with this bow anymore as I tore a fletching off on the 13th arrow:


----------



## 00Beau (Jun 21, 2009)

J37H, you will love it! I shoot pretty good, but have the most confidence with vectrix than any other compound I have had, I have had a bear, pse and matthews before Vectrix. Actually still have Bear but it is retired!


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 22, 2009)

Guess I'm joining the ranks for this year as well.  I just swapped with a guy over on AT for a Razortec...It's a 60# model, but I swapped a couple of turkey calls and $100 for it, so I felt like it was a great deal and I need a bow for this year.  

I'll probably only shoot it this year and then get a newer bow.  But I have always liked the design on the Razortec and finally found somebody who wanted to get rid of a lefty.  

I'm sure she'll be slipping some arrows through some boiler rooms this year.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 22, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Guess I'm joining the ranks for this year as well.  I just swapped with a guy over on AT for a Razortec...It's a 60# model, but I swapped a couple of turkey calls and $100 for it, so I felt like it was a great deal and I need a bow for this year.
> 
> I'll probably only shoot it this year and then get a newer bow.  But I have always liked the design on the Razortec and finally found somebody who wanted to get rid of a lefty.
> 
> I'm sure she'll be slipping some arrows through some boiler rooms this year.




Good deal!!    The Razortec is a fine bow...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 22, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Guess I'm joining the ranks for this year as well.  I just swapped with a guy over on AT for a Razortec...It's a 60# model, but I swapped a couple of turkey calls and $100 for it, so I felt like it was a great deal and I need a bow for this year.
> 
> I'll probably only shoot it this year and then get a newer bow.  But I have always liked the design on the Razortec and finally found somebody who wanted to get rid of a lefty.
> 
> I'm sure she'll be slipping some arrows through some boiler rooms this year.




yep the razor is a sweet sweet machine.  I sold mine recently to get a vectrix and might be jinxed!   killed a good number of deer with the razor, but only one with the vectrix now...and several misses


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 22, 2009)

You can use mine anytime you want JT....you'll just need to learn to shoot from the other side!  It's easy!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 22, 2009)

after missing all the does I missed last year I need to relearn to shoot PERIOD!

course I did drop that FINE 9pt in the pics above  the missed does just got me dialed in so to speak!!!


----------



## gottabowhunt (Jun 23, 2009)

Browtine said:


> Got 'er! Here's a few pics... I love the Blackout model. Can't wait to get her set up and tuned!
> 
> 28.5/60 with #2 cams... I'm thinkin' about a set of Easton FMJ's for it... or maybe A/C/C Pro Hunters. Haven't decided yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 23, 2009)

gottabowhunt said:


> Congrats Browtine, she is a beauty, and shell perform even better, I got better accuracy from the ACC than I did out  of the FMJ, either one will put straps in the freezer!!



Please delete your avatar before I'm forced to take more "formal" action.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 23, 2009)

DP....think I could get the same look if I spraypaint mine?


----------



## Mossy (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm pickin up my blackout 32 this coming monday. Can't wait to get it set up and shootin


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 23, 2009)

Mossy said:


> I'm pickin up my blackout 32 this coming monday. Can't wait to get it set up and shootin



Glad to hear you are finally getting it!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 23, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> DP....think I could get the same look if I spraypaint mine?



Rattle can baby!


----------



## gottabowhunt (Jun 23, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> Please delete your avatar before I'm forced to take more "formal" action.


----------



## death-from-above (Jun 26, 2009)

Got a a-max 32 bone collector on the way!!!     Can't wait to get her ready to make something "leak" !


----------



## Southern Bucks (Jul 1, 2009)

*Bone Collector*

Here's my sweet set up, AM 32 Bone Collector its signed by Waddell and Tbone.

I orderd me a Blacked out one for back up












[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## gottabowhunt (Jul 2, 2009)

Congrats nice set-up


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 2, 2009)

gottabowhunt said:


> Congrats nice set-up



You trying to start something young man?


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 10, 2009)

Any of you guys looking for a red hoyt hat?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=3766266#post3766266


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jul 18, 2009)

Here is my 05 Ultra Tec. Its old but it will be getting the job done this year. Next week I am gonna head over to Bowhunters Supply and visit with Chris and purchase a new B-stinger. Which do you folks prefer on your Hoyt's for hunting?


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 18, 2009)

toolmkr20 said:


> Here is my 05 Ultra Tec. Its old but it will be getting the job done this year. Next week I am gonna head over to Bowhunters Supply and visit with Chris and purchase a new B-stinger. Which do you folks prefer on your Hoyt's for hunting?




UltraTec is a shooter, plain and simple.  What stabilizer do you currently shoot?  I find that the 12" bar holds way better than the shorter one.  The shorter with a QD added in the mix will end up around 10"s and could serve as a happy medium.  I killed deer last year with the 11, 14 and 17 ounce weights.

17 is rock solid on target but will feel really heavy if you are coming over from an S-Coil or something small like that.  the 12/11 combination is a good start but many realize quickly that they wish they would have gotten the 14 ounce weight.

Blair is a great guy and will work with you to make sure you are happy, if you get the 11 and then decide you want the 14, chances are he'll just swap them out for you.  Also you have 30 days to decide if it makes you better, if not he'll refund your money.


----------



## FishinMech (Jul 18, 2009)

Let me just say i love hoyt and ill put mine on here in a day or so. But all yall have nice bows.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jul 18, 2009)

Yea I will be going from an s-coil to B-stinger. I like the idea of the rock solid 17, I should have plenty of time to get use to the weight difference. Thanks for your help.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 18, 2009)

toolmkr20 said:


> Yea I will be going from an s-coil to B-stinger. I like the idea of the rock solid 17, I should have plenty of time to get use to the weight difference. Thanks for your help.



Trust me it WILL feel a ton different from the S-Coil at first.  You'll probably also need to tweak your pin settings when you get it and start shooting.

If you end up feeling like it is too heavy you can always pick up or trade out for another weight.

Any questions, just holla!


----------

